# Current Dive Conditions



## paulithepin (Oct 13, 2007)

Any first hand information on visibility etc since Claudette paid us a visit? Hoping to get a trip together for the weekend with some guests from CA.

THX


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

We were out to the SE Saturday, in about 115' and we had the best vis I've seen this year. Nice, clean blue water.

Of course, Claudette was forming at that time and we were getting beat up pretty good by the seas.

I don't have any vis.info more current than that.


----------

